# Rocker arm gasket



## Electriceel (Dec 17, 2006)

I am needing to replace the rocker arm gasket and spark plug grommets on a 2001 Altima.
Is there any special tools required, torgues, approx. time to replace, etc.
Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

do you mean the valve cover gasket? Or the intake manifold gasket?

I suggest you pick up a haynes manual. They can get somewhat involved so its always good to have an illustrated guide. You can pick them up at a local parts store or online (ebay). 

Darktide


----------



## Electriceel (Dec 17, 2006)

Dealership calls it the rocker arm, I call it the valve cover gasket


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The rocker cover or valve cover gasket has only requires a socket and some slender pry tool to gently remove. Try to loosen the fasteners in a counterclockwise pattern starting from the middle one on the right side (dist. side). You will need to clean the old sealant out of the grooves and the flat surfaces. Replace the gaskets. Then apply a small bead of high temp silicone around the bend of the distributor hump and across the "half moon" area next to the distributor. 

7---5---2---10
--4---1------11
-9--3---6----8

<-- Front of engine
Tighten 1-5-6-4 (in that order) to 35 in-lb or 4 n-m
then tighten 1 to 11 in numerical order to 65 to 95 in-lb or 8 to 11 n-m
Reinstall everything and enjoy.

Troy


----------

